# Older versions of Championship Manager, Free anywhere??



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Is there anywhere you can download older versions of Championship Manager for free?


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

I think I might have a few CD's lying about if you want them? I'm not promising anything as I may have thrown them away but i'll take a look for you if you want.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I remember the days of playing 93/94 on my Amiga 1200.

I did 135 seasons as the Everton manager and my brother as the Fulham manager. Floppy disk broke though so couldn't get any more years in.


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

i don't think you will be able to get a legal version for free. try googling it


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

i used to be addicted to cm-e 97-98.way better than the newer ones. my bro and i clocked up years of game time on it.


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

http://www.abandonia.com/ - Enjoy!

1992 vintage? http://www.abandonia.com/en/games/864/Championship+Manager.html


----------



## Fin2982 (Feb 20, 2009)

did have 06 I could have sent for price of postage...... 
but gave it to my brother sorry fella


----------

